# Sticky  Archer's Mark (Finally) for Android..



## GeorgiaArcher01

Following


----------



## Pullmyfinger

Following also.


----------



## kballer1

Last I heard it is still not working. Has any one tried & what was the out come


----------



## Mr. Ken

I got it a couple of days ago. It seems to be working. I wish you could put your arrow's speed into the program but you can't. The program picks the speed for you. In my case, my arrow speed was about 9 FPS slower than what the program picked. I basically had to shoot all my marks in anyway. The Archer's marks sight settings were not correct for my bow. They were not as close as they needed to be for me to use them. I had to shoot everything to get all good numbers. I shot 20, 25, 30, and 35 feet. Then every yard out to 20 yards (11, 12, 13, 14, 15 etc to 20). Then every 5 yards (25, 30, 35, 40 etc. out to 60 yards to be sure. I will use the Archer's Marks for everything in between the 5 yard shots from 20 to 60 for 3-D. So unless Archer's Marks makes some changes in their programing, I don't see where it really saves time since I had to shoot that much anyway. Shooting each distance is the only sure way to get the correct sight settings anyway.


----------



## Tipe

Mr. Ken said:


> I got it a couple of days ago. It seems to be working. I wish you could put your arrow's speed into the program but you can't. The program picks the speed for you. In my case, my arrow speed was about 9 FPS slower than what the program picked. I basically had to shoot all my marks in anyway. The Archer's marks sight settings were not correct for my bow. They were not as close as they needed to be for me to use them. I had to shoot everything to get all good numbers. I shot 20, 25, 30, and 35 feet. Then every yard out to 20 yards (11, 12, 13, 14, 15 etc to 20). Then every 5 yards (25, 30, 35, 40 etc. out to 60 yards to be sure. I will use the Archer's Marks for everything in between the 5 yard shots from 20 to 60 for 3-D. So unless Archer's Marks makes some changes in their programing, I don't see where it really saves time since I had to shoot that much anyway. Shooting each distance is the only sure way to get the correct sight settings anyway.


If U' have even tiniest incorrect measurement in Archers Advantage (what I use), then they will not be exact numbers.
Change peep height, pin-peep distance etc. to get that middle in right place and they will "hit money" after that.
I have done it once and after that no arrow setup change will affect how good they will be if that change doesn't affect those measurements.
I shoot 25m/60m for distance and 35 and 50 to check everything is OK. 

Don't know about Archers Mark 'cause I haven't use it but I think U need those measurements to get tapes correct.
That's how it works with Archers Advantage anyways. There's few videos in Youtube about this.

I don't use tapes, I use that another side relative scale.
And I have disances with me in small piece of paper:


----------



## Mr. Ken

What is the difference between Archer's Advantage and Archer's Mark?


----------



## kballer1

Archer's advantage asks for more information & is a lot more accurate than archer's mark. Have tried them both & waste of time using archer's mark.


----------



## Archers Mark

kballer1 said:


> Archer's advantage asks for more information & is a lot more accurate than archer's mark. Have tried them both & waste of time using archer's mark.


.

Thanks for the kind words regarding “Archer’s Mark” 

I agree that “Archer’s Advantage” is overly complicated to set up - and some data requested has nothing to do with generating sight marks… but:

As far as accuracy goes — Since “Archer’s Mark” has ‘Modifiable’ sight marks to change an individual mark or an entire sight mark curve in Seconds, ( i.e. varying Field conditions ) "AM" can derive accurate sight marks to the ‘Click-Level’. ( Although I have never met anyone that can shoot to a hundredth of an inch on a Field course 
.......
kballer1 - If you would like some help with Archer’s Mark or better understand its methodology, Reach out to [email protected] — I would be happy to chat……..

.


----------



## jpott62

I have been running archers mark for almost 3 years now. Most accurate sight marks I've ever had out if anything. I love this program and use it for everything. Field and 3d. I love being able to swap a rest with my spothog edge swap and go from pierce tours to my 22 pros and use the same sight for everything.


----------



## jeters66535

kballer1 said:


> Archer's advantage asks for more information & is a lot more accurate than archer's mark. Have tried them both & waste of time using archer's mark.


I would have to disagree wth this statement. My shooting buddy and I have used both for the last year. My sight marks have been considerably more accurate using Archers Mark. Every time I punched the same info into Archers Advantage to make a tape, my tape would be off and the numbers other than the shot in ones differed a fair amount. I just wish Archers Mark had a feature to create tapes. We use the right side scale mostly, but its nice to have an accurate sight tape


----------

